# Info on penn Formula 15kg reel



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Found some info on google, wanted to see if any of you old salts have any comments. Found a brand new Penn Formula 15kd on clearance for $300 but the manager said he would let it go for a song and a dance. I see its a 2 speed lever drag graphite frame, I see a lot of good comments about them and I'm seriously thinking about it. Yay or nay if the price is right...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I owned a pair of them when they came out years ago. Three words:

DON'T DO IT!!!

Had drag issues with one on its first fish and the two speed shifters failed in them by the end of the first season. Parts are very hard to find as well. You can get a brand new penn squall 16vsw or 30vsw for not much more than the "deal" he is going to give you

Just my honest opinion


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks!!!! That's all I needed. I'm picking up a Release Reels SG and it's got more backbone than the Formula. Then an LG later


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had one for a few years no problems what so ever with it sold to a friend still using it . I mainly used it for bottom fishing on the edge


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

I had one that I bought used which was in good shape. After a fresh service the reel ended up failing where it would cost as much as it was worth to repair. I ended up giving to a local reel repair shop for parts. I would not buy one unless it's under $25.00.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoy the Release. Good reel


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

This could be a 20 page argument because what one person says not everyone will not agree. who has it id be interested in it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will add.....that I did sell quite a few back when they came out and most customers WERE happy with them, but about 1 out of every 4 I sold would come back with issues so I have to recommend something else. Penn phased this reel out for a reason and they have much better reels in the same general class that are much more advanced.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bought 2 around 2001. Never again..!!


----------

